# External soundcard



## loupy31 (Apr 26, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Ok, Eventhough my wife is going to turn me into a soprano for all the stuff I am buying, but its a small price to pay.

Ok here we go, I have the BFD1124p on its way, also the UB802 mic pre amp and the ecm8000 mic. Outside of suitable cables, I am going to need an external sound card for my lap top, which will go into the USB connection. My Question is, Will REW interface with a usb sound card and if so, Can someone recommend a card to do the trick.

Regards Peter :devil:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

soprano :yikes: run fast... :run: 

Several of us here use the Creative Soundblaster MP3+ USB Sound Card and it works great. You can find them new for around 40 bucks. Creative will have refurbished ones on Ebay for 15-20 bucks quite often, so you might check there.

A popular interface is the Edirol UM-1X USB/MIDI interface. It appears the Edirol UM-1EX may be its future replacement.

You'll also need a 10-15' MIDI cable to go from the interface to the BFD.

I generally search Froogle for these kinds of things to find the cheapest price. Sort your search for lowest to highest pricing.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2006)

So how do you use an external soundcard with a laptop that has a sound card on the board (no line in/out connections)?


----------



## loupy31 (Apr 26, 2006)

The External sound card, plugs into a USB port and you then configure your laptop to use that card instead of the internal card.

Peter


----------

